# Toby back in the ring



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had not remember you posting for quite a while, and had to go back to find out when you got Toby. Was he in St. Joseph with Bob a few weeks ago? Looks good!

Congratulations in getting back in the ring. Is you daughter still thinking about showing him too?


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

That dog looks proud, confident and is strutting his stuff like no tomorrow. Great photo.

dlm ny country


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

cubbysan said:


> I had not remember you posting for quite a while, and had to go back to find out when you got Toby. Was he in St. Joseph with Bob a few weeks ago? Looks good!
> 
> Congratulations in getting back in the ring. Is you daughter still thinking about showing him too?


He showed in Indy with Bob and last week in St. Louis. He's showing with Carrie in Kansas City this weekend, Louisville next weekend, and Fort Worth the weekend after that. 

Getting the details for showing him in 4H and then we're going to see about her getting started as a junior handler.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

forgop said:


> He showed in Indy with Bob and last week in St. Louis. He's showing with Carrie in Kansas City this weekend, Louisville next weekend, and Fort Worth the weekend after that.
> 
> Getting the details for showing him in 4H and then we're going to see about her getting started as a junior handler.


Did he take Breed today ( Sunday)? Was trying to figure out which one he was. We showed today in KC, too.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Toby got his first point there on 3/12. with WD/BOW

In Louisville, he was RWD on a 4 point major on Friday.

Small shows at Claremore, OK and Columbia, MO last week, but not too shabby
Wed: WD/BOW
Thurs: RWD
Fri: WD/BOW
Sat: WD/BOW
Sun: WD

We're up to 6 points now. Gotta get this boy some majors now.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations. That is great news.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

So close to a 5 point major last weekend.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Knocking on the door! Congratulations, he look fabulous.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

LJack said:


> Knocking on the door! Congratulations, he look fabulous.


Thanks. I can't wait to see what he looks like when he's in full coat. He's just under 22 months and his sire has a gorgeous coat. I believe I heard that's called feathers, correct? It's getting better, bit I'm guessing he should be looking much better for the national. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! What a handsome boy


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Toby had 2 more major RWD and another RWD in Cincinnati this weekend. So frustrating to be so close, yet getting him finished seems so far away at times. He got another single last week so I need 8 points with 2 majors needed yet. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been at a few shows and have seen Toby. He's beautiful! He has such a unique elegance about him-- no matter what he's doing! Congratulations on all of his accomplishments!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Anele said:


> I've been at a few shows and have seen Toby. He's beautiful! He has such a unique elegance about him-- no matter what he's doing! Congratulations on all of his accomplishments!


Thank you. I'm still waiting for those elusive majors to get him finished. I'm almost burnt out on the RWD's. He has several RWD's in majors and some smaller shows as well. 

He pulled off another RWD today in MN.

Oklahoma City and then on to Dallas in the next 2 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Toby got BOW at Des Moines on Saturday for his first major. Just one more major to go. Hoping he catches some good attention at the national in the open class.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Official pic










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Felt proud of Toby as he made the first cut in the open class at the national. He also looked great in the brood bitch class. Decided to get one of these prints while I was there. 










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Toby is stunning!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

We saw him in Joliet! It's so much fun to see dogs we know. Go, Toby!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

You'll probably see him in Valpo at the end of the month it it is majors. Entered him for 3 of the 5 shows. Hope to be up there Saturday/Sunday that weekend 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

forgop said:


> You'll probably see him in Valpo at the end of the month it it is majors. Entered him for 3 of the 5 shows. Hope to be up there Saturday/Sunday that weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes, we will be there, same days! I signed up last minute. We are going to Ft. Wayne, too-- I imagine you are, too? I see a lot of driving in my future!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Don't plan on ft wayne as judges there don't go for the type my handler has apparently. Toby won at a very small show under one if the judges, but winning against 15 dogs is much different than 3 other dogs. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

forgop said:


> Don't plan on ft wayne as judges there don't go for the type my handler has apparently. Toby won at a very small show under one if the judges, but winning against 15 dogs is much different than 3 other dogs.


I hear you. I don't know how good our chances are, but we like the atmosphere and our breeder will be there. They also offer a great class for Jr. handlers, and since my daughter is the one who does all the handling, we need to go!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Anele said:


> I hear you. I don't know how good our chances are, but we like the atmosphere and our breeder will be there. They also offer a great class for Jr. handlers, and since my daughter is the one who does all the handling, we need to go!


It wasn't majors last year and think my handler is looking elsewhere as ft wayne would be a 7 hour drive. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

forgop said:


> It wasn't majors last year and think my handler is looking elsewhere as ft wayne would be a 7 hour drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's a long drive! Are you using Carrie and Bob? I remember seeing them last yr there. It was our first show ever!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Anele said:


> That's a long drive! Are you using Carrie and Bob? I remember seeing them last yr there. It was our first show ever!


Yes. They've done a great job. They're going to show my puppy starting in February at Indy.

Sending you a PM.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

